# لغة المسيح



## tawfik jesus (7 يوليو 2010)

هل تكلم المسيح اللغة اليونانية ؟ بسبب انها كانت اللغة الرسمية للدولة


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> هل تكلم المسيح اللغة اليونانية ؟ بسبب انها كانت اللغة الرسمية للدولة




الرب يسوع المسيح يهوه القدير لغته هى الآرامية وايضا يتكلم اليونانية بفعل انها اللغة الرسمية

مثال : انت لغتك العربية ولكن تتكلم اللغة الإنجليزية بفعل انها اللغة العالمية الرسمية لكل العالم


----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> هل تكلم المسيح اللغة اليونانية ؟ بسبب انها كانت اللغة الرسمية للدولة


*أنا أعتقد أن السيد المسيح لم يكن يتكلمها ..... -أعتقاد-*
*كونه عاش في اليهودية ....ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه يجهلها *
*ولكنه كونه كان يعلم اليهود أهل الختان*
*ولكنه كان يتحدث الأرامية بما أنها لغة الشعب *
*والعبرية بما أنها لغة اليهود الأصلية ولغة الكتب المقدسة*​


----------



## حمورابي (8 يوليو 2010)

*تحية
لغة السيد المسيح كانت الآرامية . 
وتوجد نصوص كثيرة في الترجمة العربية . هي آرامية . 

مثلاً 

الأنجيل كما دونهُ مرقس أصحاح 5 عدد 41 

ܘܐܚܕ ܒܐܝܕܗ ܕܛܠܝܬܐ ܘܐܡܪ ܠܗ ܛܠܝܬܐ ܩܘܡܝ

الذي يكون معناهُ ( صبية ) 

مثال أخر 

الأنجيل كما دونهُ يوحنا أصحاح 1 والعدد 42 

ܘܐܝܬܝܗ ܠܘܬ ܝܫܘܥ ܘܚܪ ܒܗ ܝܫܘܥ ܘܐܡܪ ܐܢܬ ܗܘ ܫܡܥܘܢ ܒܪܗ ܕܝܘܢܐ ܐܢܬ ܬܬܩܪܐ ܟܐܦܐ

ويكون تفسيرهُ ( الصخرة ) 

وأمثلة أخرة كثيرة . *


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (14 يوليو 2010)

*السيد المسيح تكلم اليونانية ايضا بالاضافه الى العبرية لغتة الام والارامية ..

في حادثة شفاء ابنة المرأة الأممية ..

{ " لان امرأة كان بابنتها روح نجس سمعت به فأتت وخرّت عند قدميه.
وكانت المرأة اممية وفي جنسها فينيقية سورية.فسألته ان يخرج الشيطان من ابنتها.}
( مرقس 25:7و26)

وعبارة " أممية " هي : ( يونانية ) !

كما يتضح من الاصل اليوناني لمرقس اصحاح 7

26 hn de h gunh ellhniV surofoinissa tw genei kai hrwta auton ina to daimonion ekballh ek thV qugatroV authV

7:26 The woman was a Greek, a Syrophenician by nation; and she besought him that he would cast forth the devil out of her daughter.

وهذا معنى الكلمة :

ellhniV

Hellenis
hel-lay-nis'
feminine of ellhn - Hellen 1672; a Grecian (i.e. non-Jewish) woman:--Greek.

والرب يسوع تحدث مع امرأة يونانية .. باليوناني !

وايضا في حادثة شفاء عبد قائد المائة ..

فقائد المئة ( ليس هو بالعبراني ولا الارامي )
وقد تحدث مع السيد المسيح ..!

( راجع : متى اصحاح الثامن )*

ا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*عندما كان السيد المسيح يقراء في الهيكل باي لغة كانت ؟*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللغات التي تكلم بها السيد المسيح هي الارامية و العبرية و اليونانية ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد أن اللغة الاساسية كانت الآرامية 
ولكن افتكر انه اتكلم اليونانية ايضا لآنها كانت منتشرة وكانت هى لغة العلم زى الانجليزية دلوقتى تعتبر هى لغة العلم 

والعبرية طبعا لآنه كان بيتعامل مع اليهود


----------

